# MW2



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Is such a terrible game, sick of the random ass danger close rpgs propelling across the map into my face. Oh, and id I mention, the OMA flaw still hasn't been fixed, noob tubes suck, predator missiles should be replaced with a; pick one person off the list to kill kill streak,the m9 and mg4 show up as red dots on the radar when silenced, the fals shots aren't aligned with the red dot sight, and the m9 shots aren't aligned when using a tac knife?

Back to Cod 4, 'till Black Ops and Reach come out.


----------



## Pear (Jun 28, 2010)

As soon as I got BFBC2, the first thing I noticed was that I didn't feel the need to constantly scream at the TV. I had a game where I was screwing around and being a suicide medic. I got 60+ revives, 0 kills and 35 deaths. I got the top in the match of 24 people, by _far_. That's the thing about this game, it rewards you for being a team player. In MW2 you're basically expected to be a lone wolf rambo, and completely ignore the objective.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> As soon as I got BFBC2, the first thing I noticed was that I didn't feel the need to constantly scream at the TV. I had a game where I was screwing around and being a suicide medic. I got 60+ revives, 0 kills and 35 deaths. I got the top in the match of 24 people, by _far_. That's the thing about this game, it rewards you for being a team player. In MW2 you're basically expected to be a lone wolf rambo, and completely ignore the objective.


Yeah BC2 is good, been playing that along with CoD 4. CoD 4 was near perfect, all they needed to do was improve a few small things and It would've been fine. 

Sorry i deleted you btw, my friends list filled up, and I needed room for people i regularly play with, but if you're playing BC2, I'd be willing to add/play some games with you again. I managed to get my list down to like 40 and people I add now, i don't intend on taking 'em off.


----------



## Pear (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds good.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 28, 2010)

Nazi zombies > MW2
TF2 > MW2


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big><big>D


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Other problems:
No recoil = assault rifle snipers
Lag
Disconnections
Commando
Spas 12 is a sniper shotgun compared to others
AA-12 extended mags = a lawn mower
Single model range isn't patched
Care packages = boxes of skill
Scavenger = unlimited noob tubes and rpgs
Maps suck
Stimulus package sucks and is over-priced
Tar-21 and f2000 red dot sights still works during an EMP
Rock glitch on fuel
FFA is unplayable due to boosters


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2010)

I think you are (or may be) talking about the red dot sight on the TAR-21.  The reason it doesn't go out during EMPs is because it does not use electronics.  The same goes for the F2000.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I think you are (or may be) talking about the red dot sight on the TAR-21.  The reason it doesn't go out during EMPs is because it does not use electronics.  The same goes for the F2000.


What's the deal with everything else going out then?


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Also, if the following are actually fully fixed, i may play this game again.
-OMA flaw, which gives you unlimited tubes and w/e else you want
-The M9 with tac knife's iron sights are off, they shoot below the tip. The M9 with any other attachment is fine.
-The M9 with Silencer will still show you as a red dot on the mini map when fired.
-The MG4 with Silencer will still show you as a red dot on the mini map when fired.
-The M240 with Silencer will still show you as a red dot on the mini map when fired.
-The MG4's iron sights are off, they shoot WAY below where the tip is.
-The MG4 with grip seems to actually give slightly MORE recoil than without it.
-The FAL with Red Dot Sight is very off, the bullet lands to the bottom right of the dot.
-The Desert Eagle's sights are off.
-The M93 Raffica's ironsights are off and shoot to the right of the tip. They also seem to be slightly off with other sights too.
-Sentry gun, doesn't add to your current killstreak.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

Im going too commit suicide and tell them David made me do it.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## VantagE (Jun 28, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

>


^
LOLED so hard...

So true....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Stop *censored.4.1* you little *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 28, 2010)

The reason why MW2 sucks is because it was rushed and over hyped


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because... the EMP knocks out all electronic devices?  At least in the unrealistic, Hollywood version of the world it does.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to get really pissed at random nuances in the game as well, but after I started playing games like Team Fortress 2 and CounterStrike: Source on the Mac, I've learned to just deal with it.

On an unrelated note, people who play on PC make XBox gamers seem like nancies, skill wise.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big><big>D


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I used to get really pissed at random nuances in the game as well, but after I started playing games like Team Fortress 2 and CounterStrike: Source on the Mac, I've learned to just deal with it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, people who play on PC make XBox gamers seem like nancies, skill wise.


Because every console hates each-other. Along with the gamers.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean like every single other gun having its sights go out.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I used to get really pissed at random nuances in the game as well, but after I started playing games like Team Fortress 2 and CounterStrike: Source on the Mac, I've learned to just deal with it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, people who play on PC make XBox gamers seem like nancies, skill wise.


That last thing isn't really relevant, if PC gamers hopped on Xbox, they would get destroyed by Xbox gamers, and vice versa.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tar-21 and f2000 red dot, aren't electronic. EMP= it take out electronics.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And all the other sights on other guns ARE electronic?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC gamer don't fail

I mean look at me! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. TAR-21 red-dot is called the "mars sight."


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I'm both. After playing on the PC for a while, I hopped onto Modern Warfare 2 for the XBox, and the skill level is noticeably decreased.


----------



## Horus (Jun 28, 2010)

<big><big>I hate you forever.</big></big>

Most of your problems seem to be with LMGs

<big><big>
WHO THE *censored.3.0* USES LMGs IN MW2?</big></big>

Big duh, on the whole Mars sight thing

Shotguns are overpowered, so make a class with I don't know, Steady aim, Lightweight, Marathon and go rampaging on them. It's what I do when I get pissed because of some tryhard with a UMP 45 kills me when I attempt to QS or DS in Search, and I end up going 10 and 1 and piss them off. ;3

KDR don't matter.

Finally, get some skill and you'll run through them, just try to use some of the gayer guns or you'll be gimping yourself.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big>I hate you forever.</big></big>
> 
> Most of your problems seem to be with LMGs
> 
> ...


The LMGs are awesome, especially the RPD and MG4, 

I don't wanna make classes i don't care to play with just so I can kill shot gun whores. 

KDR does matter if you play TDM.

The luck factor exceeds anyones "skill" level in MW2.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 28, 2010)

Probelsm with Monder warfail 2
1.UMP45 Silencer is overused yet theres soo many guns and attachements
2.Commando 
3. snipers shoudl be stationary :l
4. Map packs are expensive and terrible
5. The fan boys (Horus)
6. LMGS are underused
7. Cara package team killing and how much its based on luck
8. Unlimiterd noob tubes


Horus youll soon realise how bad of a game this is and realise how good TF2 is


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Might sell my copy later today and get something else I'll actually play. No point in keeping something I'm not gonna play again.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Might sell my copy later today and get something else I'll actually play. No point in keeping something I'm not gonna play again.


Oh you. Does sound alot like a few months back now.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 28, 2010)

Two months later: I love CoD! DD


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never sold it a few months back, I just took a break for like 5 weeks then played it a bit more, and now, I'm done with it, they haven't made any effort to fix anything, so I'm not playing it anymore. Cod4 and BC2 are much more enjoyable and all around better games.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Two months later: I love CoD! DD


Still like CoD, just not MW2. And in 2 months Reach will be pretty much coming out.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

NICE. Just brought in my copy of MW2. They also had a sale on, so I traded it in and was able to get both Quantum of Solace which the guy told me was a pretty good game, and it was built off the CoD 4 engine, so I'm looking forward to trying it out. And I was also able to get a copy of Assassins Creed 2, which the guy also told me is a freaking awesome game.  Nice deal if I must say so myself, one *censored.2.0*ty game that I'm not playing anymore for 2 good games worth over 50 bucks used.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 28, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> NICE. Just brought in my copy of MW2. They also had a sale on, so I traded it in and was able to get both Quantum of Solace which the guy told me was a pretty good game, and it was built off the CoD 4 engine, so I'm looking forward to trying it out. And I was also able to get a copy of Assassins Creed 2, which the guy also told me is a freaking awesome game.  Nice deal if I must say so myself, one *censored.2.0*ty game that I'm not playing anymore for 2 good games worth over 50 bucks used.


TheBlogTree


----------



## Pear (Jun 28, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was pertinent to the discussion. Apparently, any post with a personal pronoun in it is now considered a blog.


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2010)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare takes more skill to play then Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  The game was not rushed, it is just they never tested the game fully and see all the bugs that are still in the game which you listed out David.  The FN F2000 and the Tavor are both operated by batteries.  That is why in the EMP (*E*lectro*m*agnetic *p*ulse) electric and magnetic fields may couple with electrical/electronic systems to produce damaging current and voltage surges.  So anything that has electricity or electronic will explode or break.  Now David, why are you time traveling back 2 months ago and saying Modern Warfare 2 sucks?  It doesn't suck, it is just that there is to much features in the game making the game really cheap.  Battlefield:Bad Company 2 awards you with teamwork and making your teem succeed.  Now lets quit whining how Modern Warfare 2 sucks.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 28, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 28, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> As soon as I got BFBC2, the first thing I noticed was that I didn't feel the need to constantly scream at the TV. I had a game where I was screwing around and being a suicide medic. I got 60+ revives, 0 kills and 35 deaths. I got the top in the match of 24 people, by _far_. That's the thing about this game, it rewards you for being a team player. In MW2 you're basically expected to be a lone wolf rambo, and completely ignore the objective.


Woow And me I though only me was screaming and being mad always for being killed by random *censored.2.0* always


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, so QoS is alright, not amazing or anything, graphics are ehhh, but it's a decently entertaining game for the 9 bucks of credit it cost me. Now on to ACII.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grow up.


----------



## Mino (Jun 28, 2010)

Frankly, I think David is an annoying douche and that this thread needs to die.  But that doesn't change the fact that I pretty much agree with everything he's said.


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2010)

As for Assassins Creed 2, it's awesome, it's everything the first was and much more. Anyone who hasn't played it, I recommend giving it a rent or something. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 28, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare takes more skill to play then Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  The game was not rushed, it is just they never tested the game fully and see all the bugs that are still in the game which you listed out David.  The FN F2000 and the Tavor are both operated by batteries.  That is why in the EMP (*E*lectro*m*agnetic *p*ulse) electric and magnetic fields may couple with electrical/electronic systems to produce damaging current and voltage surges.  So anything that has electricity or electronic will explode or break.  Now David, why are you time traveling back 2 months ago and saying Modern Warfare 2 sucks?  It doesn't suck, it is just that there is to much features in the game making the game really cheap.  Battlefield:Bad Company 2 awards you with teamwork and making your teem succeed.  Now lets quit whining how Modern Warfare 2 sucks.


Nice Wikipedia copapasta


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Might sell my copy later today and get something else I'll actually play. No point in keeping something I'm not gonna play again.


I wish i could do that but because off my ADHD i destroyed the MW2 case ... yep


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swap it with another case.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Alright, so QoS is alright, not amazing or anything, graphics are ehhh, but it's a decently entertaining game for the 9 bucks of credit it cost me. Now on to ACII.


Uh yeah... for 9 bucks you are not going to get much out of QoS... I played it and thought it was eh.... also...


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn`t keep it, I returned it and got Left 4 Dead 2 for 13 bucks.


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


Don't complain then.

Lol


Lol


Your one funny man, bro.


----------



## Zex (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can`t admit MW2 has problems, you`re a fanboy.


----------



## Horus (Jun 29, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMP 45


That is all.


----------



## David (Jun 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's unbalanced? the whole damn game is unbalanced.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone has any tricks to stop sreaming and yelling ? Because I just can't stop doing it... This game makes the most RANDOM *censored.2.0* IN THE WORLD !


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone has any tricks to stop sreaming and yelling ? Because I just can't stop doing it... This game makes the most RANDOM *censored.2.0* IN THE WORLD !


Private Match with friends. Derp. Less bull.

MW2 sucks overall. I enjoy playing a match or two, but it really sucks.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2010)

The Spawn system is just awful.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> The Spawn system is just awful.


Meh.  It has about as many bull*censored.2.0* moments as any other game with a similar spawning system.  The times where it failed you are much more likely to stick in your mind than the other thousands of times it didn't.

That is, unless you were referring to the when the spawns "switch".  That can be annoying.  As someone who is good at sniping and defending myself, I often find myself lasting a very long time holding the same area.  The problem arises when the rest of my team has left the area and the game decides to start spawning everyone on the opposite team right in my backyard, with no warning.  I've learned to recognize when this is happening and start booking it.

That's why I always have used smoke grenades when sniping, children!


----------



## David (Jun 30, 2010)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Anyone has any tricks to stop sreaming and yelling ? Because I just can't stop doing it... This game makes the most RANDOM *censored.2.0* IN THE WORLD !


sell it.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 30, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or AKA THE LASER BEAM!!! 

Edit: @David Yeah MW2 has its problems, but I still enjoy it. All I play mainly is TDM because thats all the other matches turn in to most the time, cept maybe Domination. Plus I play on the PS3 so maybe a little bit of a different crowd maybe?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes, in free for all, the spawn system seems to have no other option than to put you in a *censored.2.0*ty location, which I experience often.

When I'm shooting someone in the chest, I don't expect them to Halo-lunge me and get the kill, though. That happens quite frequently.


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the maps (nearly all of them) aren't really built for free-for-all.  That's probably the main thing causing that problem.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emp knocks out most if not all electronics in the real world if its the right emp I think....


----------



## Mino (Jun 30, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, but you're going to have to come up with something more convincing than "I think....".


----------



## Horus (Jun 30, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, and totally about the FFA spawns, where do you think it's going to spawn you or them if every other spawn is occupied? But, if you learn to move around and Quick Scope/Drag Scope with a Sniper, that never happens 


Btw

Noob Tubes, Painkiller, Stopping Power, 3 Round Bursts, UMP 45, Secondary Shotguns, LMGs being bad, and those damn 10 year old kids that aren't Ben really suck.


----------

